

Global warming shown in Google Maps - sgt
https://maps.google.com/?ll=-67.999341,71.232605&spn=0.888021,3.694153&t=h&z=9

======
ghshephard
One flaw in that picture supporting a case for AGW - it's the Antarctic, which
we've seen record _increases_ in sea ice over the last 20 years.

[http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-
blogs/climatechange/wh...](http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-
blogs/climatechange/why-is-sea-ice-increasing-in-t/17970748)

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-
gang/wp/...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-
gang/wp/2013/09/23/antarctic-sea-ice-hit-35-year-record-high-saturday/)

------
mike_esspe
According to Google Earth, picture was taken in 1999.

Here is the same area with bing:
[http://binged.it/1a3v5EZ](http://binged.it/1a3v5EZ) Is it possible to get
it's date from bing?

------
stefap2
How is it shown? Is there a picture for comparison?

